# Susquehanna river Sept. 21-24



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Kind of late notice, but a few of us are headed to the Susky next weekend, September 21-24, to hang out and fish with 20-30 guys. Camping, kayaking, fishing, drinking, having fun. And friggin fall smallie fishing on the SUSKY!!!! Pig City, USA.
All are more than welcome, except if you're a jerk. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1856541901027733/?acontext={"ref":"2","ref_dashboard_filter":"upcoming","action_history":"[{\"surface\":\"dashboard\",\"mechanism\":\"main_list\",\"extra_data\":[]}]"}


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I wanna fish the Susky baaaddddd! Maybe next year - headed to the New last weekend of September


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't wait to see some pictures! What an amazing fishery. Was there a couple months ago, hope to get there one more time before the winter.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> I wanna fish the Susky baaaddddd! Maybe next year - headed to the New last weekend of September


Virginia or WV?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

N


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Virginia or WV?


Both


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Any report? or pics? 
Hope you guys enjoyed it......


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Weather was perfect, fishing was good, but slow on numbers. They've had unusually warm weather and the water was well over 70 degrees. We were likely about 2 weeks early for their fall bite.
That being said, we still caught about 8-10 fish/day. And all of those fish were over 15", with a whole bunch of 17's, 18's, couple 19's, and a 20 1/4"er.
Here's me with a 19 that I caught on the second day...we'd find the fishy looking water, tie our kayaks around our waist, and wade the productive water.
1 mile wide, 1 foot deep.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Weather was perfect, fishing was good, but slow on numbers. They've had unusually warm weather and the water was well over 70 degrees. We were likely about 2 weeks early for their fall bite.
> That being said, we still caught about 8-10 fish/day. And all of those fish were over 15", with a whole bunch of 17's, 18's, couple 19's, and a 20 1/4"er.
> Here's me with a 19 that I caught on the second day...we'd find the fishy looking water, tie our kayaks around our waist, and wade the productive water.
> 1 mile wide, 1 foot deep.
> View attachment 246282


you have any suggestions on general areas of where to hit on the Sus? I may make a trip that way in October on the way to visit my brother.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We stayed at Ferryboat Campgrounds, right outside Liverpool, PA. We fished anywhere from 10 miles north of there, to 10 miles south.
VERY easy ramps and shuttling.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! I was just looking at my profile pic versus the one from the Susky. Same lucky shirt, same lucky hat! Didn't even notice until now. I'm gonna have to buy doubles.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice Bub ! What were they hitting on ???


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

1 foot deep and 1 mile wide sounds interesting. Thanks for the update.
Sounds like it was a good time!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Very nice Bub ! What were they hitting on ???


Whopper Ploppers, buzzbaits, wakebaits, and spinnerbaits for our group.
...top 6" of the water column. Fish were definitely looking up and pretty aggressive.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I already had this river on my mind as a potential short trip. Reading this doesn't help my urge to get up there! Especially reading that the fish were being caught in the upper part of the water column, prime fly fishing conditions.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It would have been SUPER interesting to have a long rodder along. It certainly "felt" like one of those days when a fly guy might have kicked out butts.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that whole 20 mile stretch you referenced that shallow?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nope, but it's not the kind of depth you'd assume from a river that wide. I know on the lower part of the stretch they have a winter hole that's over 40 feet deep.
We picked these stretches based on knowledge from local guys who fished with us.


----------

